# lethargic buckling after separation from twin



## Ferguson K (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi all! New to the forum, not new to animals. However I have a buckling that has me concerned. Friday he was peppy and fine. Playful and bouncy like a typical Nigerian. Saturday his twin and mother were sold. Sunday we moved him into a pen with another healthy buckling. He's been lethargic, has solid ( dog style ) poops, peeing very little. Eats and drinks okay. Possibly starting to get worse.

Has anyone ever had a depressed goat? Is this even possible? He's been wormed and put on electrolytes. Getting him to drink them is pricing problemental. Any ideas? I'm out of drench, husband is bringing some home tonight. What am I missing? 

No bad feed. No access to poisonous plants. No ticks. Has his CDT.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 3, 2015)

Take his temp. If he has a above average temp don't give him drench or molasses, if he has a low temp give the drench/molasses. I would give him a does of goat probiotics too.

You say you wormed him, have you ever treated him for Coccidia or have a fecal run on him?

With the sudden stress of his herdmates leaving I would be concerned about Cocci or some other parasite bloom. Try to have a fecal run on him ASAP. Cocci doesn't always cause scours, you can have a healthy looking kid die the next day with no symptoms. 

Goats can get depressed, but they would tend to be more frantic trying to find their herd mates. I would be concerned that an underlying issue is starting to take hold because of the stress.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 3, 2015)

Welcome , sorry to hear that your buckling isn't doing so well.  It could very well be that he is missing his twin.

@OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer and others might be able to give you some ideas.


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 3, 2015)

I have corrid on hand that I use on my birds. Never used it on a goat. Coccidio was my next guess. Lots of stressful things on a little body. The other buckling seems fine, but, I'd be willing to treat them both. Vet is out of office until Wednesday and next closest vet would be a very stressful ride on a sick kid. 

They are on non medicated feeds. Cane from a non medicated breeder.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 3, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Take his temp. If he has a above average temp don't give him drench or molasses, if he has a low temp give the drench/molasses. I would give him a does of goat probiotics too.
> 
> You say you wormed him, have you ever treated him for Coccidia or have a fecal run on him?
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 3, 2015)

Corrid isn't the best choice for Cocci in kids but may work. Can you get Di-methox?

How far is the other vet? You might want to take a fecal to the other vet so you can see if it is a parasite issues.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 3, 2015)

This is for the Di-methox.

I asked BYH member @Pearce Pastures what she does about Cocci, this is what she told me and it worked as a preventive for my goat kids and took care of the bloom that the new goats in quarantine had. 



> Yeah, Corid is no good and I am sticking to that. It is a thiamine antagonist---looks like thiamine so much so that the body thinks it is thiamine too and stops making its own. The cocci ingest the fake thiamine and starve to death. But the goat can have serious issues if they don't produce enough real thiamine (polioencephelitis).
> 
> Di-Methox 40% is what we use. You can get it in liquid form from Jeffers or what I do is order the 12.5% powder and mix it to a much stronger concentration so that the goats do get 40% out of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 3, 2015)

In the last 30 minutes the kid had become non responsive. His heart rate and temperature are so low when I pulled him from the kennel I thought he was dead. My digital thermometer doesn't read his temp. It just beeps "low". Great. 

I just forced some water down him. He didn't swallow. I think he's too far. I'll begin treating the other buckling as soon as that


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 3, 2015)

Comes in. Just ordered some. Feed store only has corrid. Pulled the half dead kid inside and put him in a dog kennel earlier. He's simply given up.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 3, 2015)

Put the kid in a plastic bag with his head outside of it and try putting him in some warm water to get his temperature up

I will be back


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 3, 2015)

Do not try to force him to drink anything. That can do more harm then good.

If you can get his body temp higher of until he gets some reflex back then you can try a few things.

If he doesn't make it thru this, please send him out for a necropsy. You just sold his twin and dam, you need to figure out what this is because whoever you sold your goats to is at risk as well.

Really hoping your little guy can pull thru


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 3, 2015)

Also keep rubbing his body to keep his blood circulation going.


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 3, 2015)

Planned on sending him for a necropsy. I should clarify he came from a friend, so, she's been informed as well. The other two seem just fine. They've been warned. Just took a fecal to the vets office outside of town on both boys. I spoke hear back soon. Not my regular vet and he had a full waiting room so I just dropped it off. Labeled them goat one (sick) and goat two so he knows. 

It's going to be a lonely few days for the tri colored male. Quarantine and isolation. The little black buck isnt improving yet. Giving him a chance.


----------



## Alibo (Aug 3, 2015)

So sorry


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry, hope you figure it out.


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 3, 2015)

The little buck just died. Taking him for necropsy tomorrow. The other buckling still looks fine and is calling for a friend. Poor guy. I ordered anyway, just to cover basis.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 3, 2015)

So sorry to hear


----------



## Alibo (Aug 3, 2015)

Please let us know the results


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 4, 2015)

I am so sorry you lost him   It sounds like you did everything you could, he went downhill so fast 

Glad you getting a necrospy. Like the others said, please share the results, you never know who it could help.


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 5, 2015)

I haven't heard back yet. I'm almost positive he's doing to be confirmed. I've had chickens with it die before prognosis, and now my dog is shedding lining. He's being treated. We have it in the found out here and I try to be vigilant, but, I'd say this little guy already had it and making the trip pushed his immune system to the edge. 

The other buck, pictured, is calling out for his friend. I let him follow me for evening chores but I'm afraid to let him near our pregnant does. It's our first time kidding with Nigerian. I'm used to Boers, hardy fellows! The size difference is amazing to me. 

Here's Phineus, he's a cutie.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 5, 2015)

Poor guy , he's a neat a color.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 5, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 23, 2015)

@Ferguson K

Did you get the results? Do you mind sharing them?

How are the other goats doing? Hope all is well!


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 23, 2015)

The little guy actually didn't test positive for cocci, however, he did have twisted bowels. Explains his lethargy and his lack of interest in life the last few hours. He had also bloated, but, due to his small size I didn't recognize any of this. I should have with the solid dog style poops and his going off feed within hours of arrival. 

He may have had it and not tested positive. My dog having it may have been coincidental. I don't know.

Regardless of that, the rest of the herd is doing fine.


----------

